# Feeding mealworms



## king_frog (Nov 23, 2007)

If i chop a meal worm up, and get a bit on tweezers and put it infront of L2/L3 ghost mantis, would the mantis eat it? if i moved it about a bit, then sort of put it in front of it's face?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 23, 2007)

Try it and see, u shouldn't have to cut it up.


----------



## Mantida (Nov 23, 2007)

Like I said before, ghosts aren't that receptive to handfeeding.

They will back away from the tweezers or jump off the surface they are on. They swerve to avoid the insect part on the tweezers. The only way to get nymphs to actually take a handfeeding is to turn it into forcefeeding, and that will be extremely hard since they are too small to handle carefully.

Would you mind me asking, but why can't you provide them with fruit flies? Handfeeding them will be more of a trouble than throwing the d. hydei in there. It takes me at least 30 minutes to handfeed my crippled L4 ghost.


----------



## king_frog (Nov 24, 2007)

Are there any other insects they eat? (no one sells fruit flies where i live, and i'd rather not get from internet) If you place it infront of them would they try and eat it? or not? Is there anything else they eat?


----------



## Mantida (Nov 24, 2007)

King_Frog said:


> Are there any other insects they eat? (no one sells fruit flies where i live, and i'd rather not get from internet) If you place it infront of them would they try and eat it? or not? Is there anything else they eat?


Tiny leafhoppers found outside.

Pinhead crickets.

Tiny moths.


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 24, 2007)

lmfao..dude..why dont u want to order frute fly culture from the internet..all of us do..i bet there isnt 1 person on here that buys it from a pet shop..your need frute flys!like somone said.if u cant provide frute flys u shouldnt of bought the mantis...get some frute flys and strop messing around!.where do u live?uk or us?.. if its uk il send u some my self.i got 4 cultures on the go..i have to mnay of them..lol


----------



## meanfoot (Nov 27, 2007)

before my fruitflies got here , I just went outside with a big plastic container in the morning and drug it across the high johnson grass (maybe yall call them weeds)and would get all kinds of little critters

winged and crawlers .the mantids were L3 and L1 and this did just fine untill my flys got here ,and they love those tiny little moths flying around the porch lite.

meanfoot


----------

